# Villosum ?



## Hakone (Jul 5, 2020)

hybrid or Species ?


----------



## Lucienne (Jul 6, 2020)

It`s an old complex hybryd. Villosum nay be one of parents. The natural villosum has clean green leaves.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 9, 2020)

hybrid


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

I agree with above. Not a villosum but a hybrid, possibly with villosum with a barbata group like callosum or Maudiae type (to get those mottled leaves). Maybe related to affine?


----------



## Hien (Jul 9, 2020)

perhaps it is natural hybrid dalatense, you can download the article here








(PDF) New natural interspecific hybrid - Paphiopedilum × dalatense from Vietnam


PDF | Averyanov L.V. 2001. New natural interspecific hybrid - Paphiopedilum × dalatense from Vietnam. Orchid Digest 65, 3: 133-134. | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------

